# Anthony Ellis` program



## 127.0.0.1 (Dec 11, 2003)

Yes, I used the search function before I posted this and No there arent any threads related to it specifically.

This thread is geared more so towards hardgainers (like myself) that have used it.  The price is irrelevant to me, shit, I spend more than $80 a month in gas for my truck.  Anyway, I just want to know...does it work?

I know, it is a very broad question dependant on so many variables but after lifting and learning about nutrition for nearly two years now, I could understand what Anthony is trying to do.  God forbid it is a scandal, which is why I ask you guys.

So, if I get enough "Yes, it works, its a great program" than Ill consider ordering it.  Otherwise, wish me luck.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Dec 11, 2003)

Okay, does anyone have any comments?  Anyone?


----------



## cappo5150 (Dec 11, 2003)

I was going to buy/sign up for it once, before I found this wonderful site. It looked appealing to me since I have been skinny all my life. But I didn't want to take the chance of getting swindled.  Let us know if you go through with it.


----------



## Dominator4321 (Dec 11, 2003)

Yeah, I was thinking about getting it too but its just too much for me right now to spend when I think its probably possible to get the same kind of results without it.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 11, 2003)

can i call you loopback?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pierzin *_
> 
> I subscribed to Anthonys program...
> 
> ...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 11, 2003)

how much is it?  I just researched it a bit and think that you could prolly pull the same info off this site for free.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Dec 11, 2003)

$80.00 and no Mayo, you may not call me loopback.  Its Mr. localhost.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 11, 2003)

btw, if you or anyone is going to purchase it please use this link:

http://www.ironmagazine.com/go/gainmass

thanks


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Dec 12, 2003)

lol, whats in it for you Prince?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 12, 2003)

I am an affiliate, that is why I run his banners, post his articles, etc., I get a commission on the sale which keeps this site and board running.


----------



## sminnick42 (Dec 12, 2003)

Since you run his banners and stuff prince, do you believe his program works? lol, just asking cause I am also thinking about buying it, but just haven't heard enough people say they have used it or tried it.  

Although, from what I gather he does offer a lifetime money back guarantee, which basically means you can't go wrong, if it doesn't work or you are not satisfied, he will always refund your money no questions asked.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 12, 2003)

so you have nothing to lose!


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Yea, but it appears that no one has tried it.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by 127.0.0.1 *_
> $80.00 and no Mayo, you may not call me loopback.  Its Mr. localhost.



Damn no love for Mayo...


----------



## Arnold (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by 127.0.0.1 *_
> Yea, but it appears that no one has tried it.



well, if we all jump off of a bridge will you follow?


----------

